# moving to the UAE without a job (2017)



## guest007 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All, 
people have asked this question many times. I understand that the job market is not as strong as it use to (from what I heard) . I am just looking for people to share their experiences moving from canada/usa/uk to the uae or anywhere in the gulf without a job and if they were able to make it.
I have about 7 years experience in finance/banking, what are my chances to find a suitable position ?
any comments/recommendation would be appreciated !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't.


----------



## guest007 (Apr 28, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Don't.


very informative , tkx!


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

You can move only in case you have visa for work. Such visa can be requested by the company you plan to work for


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

natali-new said:


> You can move only in case you have visa for work. Such visa can be requested by the company you plan to work for


Hi
Please stop giving incorrect information on this forum.
People with certain Western passports (Canada, USA, UK etc.) can come to the UAE on a free of charge visitor visa and look for a job.
Once they find a job - the visa is then converted to a work visa by the sponsoring company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > You can move only in case you have visa for work. Such visa can be requested by the company you plan to work for
> ...


You are right. But visitor visa is short term solution. In case job is more t found before it's expired they should back home me


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

natali-new said:


> Stevesolar said:
> 
> 
> > natali-new said:
> ...


Sorry, with mistake. I meant that visitor visa is short and in case job is not found the visitor should return. 
The othe case is husband visa. But seems the person above asked about working permit visa


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

natali-new said:


> Sorry, with mistake. I meant that visitor visa is short and in case job is not found the visitor should return.
> The othe case is husband visa. But seems the person above asked about working permit visa


You are still wrong!
Visa on arrival for previously mentioned nationalities is for 30 days (plus 10 days grace) and it can be renewed every thirty days, indefinitely, by doing a simple border run to the Oman border.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

guest007 said:


> very informative , tkx!


You will hemorrhage cash, you have no GCC experience, banking jobs (and jobs everywhere) are being cut, bank mergers are commonplace because the banks are cutting their costs.

But hey, ignore the people who have been here for 10+ years, you newbies know it all - as can also be seen by the replies re visass.

If you have a Canadian passport you can do visa runs every 38 days for years, but with no cash coming in and no job you'll be lucky to last 3 months before you go home broke.


----------



## Carltonmadsen (Apr 27, 2017)

I think you should check first on some online job websites like dubizzle and indeed, that how many jobs there are updated on these websites. You can find more websites or other sources from Google. First, do an analysis and check how many jobs daily/weekly updating relevant to you. This will give you an idea and then plan your journey.

Thanks


----------

